# Police Officer Sean Tuder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Sean Tuder*

Mobile Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch Sunday, January 20, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Lawrence Battiste
Mobile Police Department
2460 Government Street
Mobile, AL 36606

Phone: (251) 208-1700

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

